# Small closet continuous grow



## tbomun (Nov 18, 2011)

ive been tossing around the idea of a continuous grow. but having never done it before, never had a mother plant, never done clones. my 3 grows have been straight seed to harvest each time. so thought id run this by you guys see what you thought. i do not have much room. only my small walk in closet.

heres my idea, please tell me where im wrong.

1 mother room. Uhaul wardrobe box, vented, with t5 24" lights. 2-4 tubes whatever is recommended.

1 clone box, again t5 lights not sure how many needed

1 veg room Uhaul wardrobe box, CFL's and T5 lights. wattage recommendations?

1 flower tent 3x3, 400w CMH

rotation plan

take 4-6 clones from mama, place them in clone box for 2wks. move them into veg room for 4wks. take 4-6 more clones(#2) from mom, move set#1 into flower 4wks. set #2 in clone box 2wks, move to veg room 4wks, take clones(#3)2wks in clone box, move set#2 into flower 4wks, set#3 into veg... etc...

question will 1 mother be enough to handle taking clones every 6wks? i might just save up for 150w MH for veg box. but if CFL and T5 are sufficient for 4wks of vegging ill stick to that. thoughts? questions? concerns?

i could also flower for 6wks, so there isnt a 2wk down time gap in flower room. again thanks for any advice, im not gonna try this for a while, gonna try my hand at a scrog for this current grow. but i might take a clone and grow it out as my mother for my continuous grow attempt.

thank you for reading.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2011)

I run a perpetual grow.  I do not keep mothers or have a clone box.  I take clones from clones and (generally) clone in my vegging space.  My vegging space is 2 x 4.  I would recommend T5s and forgetting the CFLs--the T5s will give you about 33% more lumens for the same wattage.  I also prefer t5s over MH.

You will have to adjust your schedules somewhat.  Most strains take 8+ weeks to flower.


----------



## tbomun (Nov 18, 2011)

i was wondering if i could also just take clones from the clones abt to go into flower room. that would cut out the worry of a mother.

how would you recommend i adjust the schedules? id love any advice you'd like to give. thank you for the info you have given. much appreciated.


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 18, 2011)

yo,

you dont need a mother......just figure out how many plants your flower room can hold at one time...then plan from there! 

1. pop ? beans or get clones...# of plants for 1st flower!

2. veg them for ? weeks! 

3. 2 weeks b4 flower, standard cleanup is needed, take clones then!

4. flower those out

5. veg out new clones that you cut

6. either you have enough now for the next run, or u use the largest veging plant to make a couple more if need be

7. once u cut those clones, u now have 10+ weeks to get those big to cut more or use to flower and repeat the process each time !

8. basically 2 weeks before flower your plants should be big enough to cut clones and still have a good harvest...

9. dont forget to LST, and top, or super crop!

hopw this helps

happy growing!

Kush


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2011)

:yeahthat:  That is pretty much what I do.  

Clones will take on average 10-14 days to root.  As I mentioned above, most strains take 8+ weeks to flower--do not plan on them finishing in 6 weeks.  It can be a challenge to get a good schedule going and you will have to be flexible.  Sometimes clones take longer than 2 weeks to root.  Sometimes you have problems that slow growth.  Don't be such a slave to a schedule that you do not let plants yield to their full potential.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 19, 2011)

You noted that you will use a CMH in your flower room. I don't know if that was an error or if you intend to use a metal halide. I would not recommend using a MH for flowering. I would and do use HPS for flowering. You need a light that will give at least 5000 lumens per square ft. In a 3x3 tent you would need 45000 lumens. The 400watt HPS puts out about 50+ so that would work.

For veg you only need a minimum of 3000 per sqft and like Goddess said, the T5s are the way to go. They put out more lumens per bulb and less heat. If you go with a perpetual grow, you could eliminate the need for a mom and increase your flower room by that much, which I think would make it easier for transitioning plants on a continual basis.


----------



## Ravenchild (Nov 20, 2011)

I got one going with a 150hps main thing is figure how long it takes to
 flower like I got a great yeilding 10 month that I clone once before I start to flower and Im doing one theat is a 7/8 week finisher gonna do the same to it one goes in one comes out


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2011)

Ravenchild said:
			
		

> I got one going with a 150hps main thing is figure how long it takes to
> flower like I got a great yeilding 10 month that I clone once before I start to flower and Im doing one theat is a 7/8 week finisher gonna do the same to it one goes in one comes out



??????  Sorry, I didn't understand this post at all....."a great yeilding (sic) 10 month"....????


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it was ment to say 10 week strain.  What he is saying is clone right before flower and then root and veg the clone while flowering the mother, and then when the mother is done flowering, the clone will be ready to take over the flower spot?  I think


----------



## Sour Deez (Nov 22, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> You noted that you will use a CMH in your flower room. I don't know if that was an error or if you intend to use a metal halide. I would not recommend using a MH for flowering. I would and do use HPS for flowering. You need a light that will give at least 5000 lumens per square ft. In a 3x3 tent you would need 45000 lumens. The 400watt HPS puts out about 50+ so that would work.
> 
> For veg you only need a minimum of 3000 per sqft and like Goddess said, the T5s are the way to go. They put out more lumens per bulbc and less heat. If you go with a perpetual grow, you could eliminate the need for a mom and increase your flower room by that much, which I think would make it easier for transitioning plants on a continual basis.


CMH is a ceramic metal halide. I read it gives a wide spectrum of blue and red


----------

